# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  نحوه محاسبه درصد

## ramsess

سلام اهل فن خسته نباشید 
من توی برنامم محاسبه صدور پروانه ساختمانی می خوام این فرمول رو محاسبه کنم 
val(text1.text) + val(text2.text)  * 50%
یعنی می خوام در 50 درصد ضرب بشه 
یا اینکه توی یه فرمول دیگه 5 درصد کل مبلغ رو محاسبه کنه یعنی مثلا 5 درصد کل text3.text
وقتی که از % استفاده می کنم چون جز تعریف متغیرهای وی بی هستش error می گیره لطفا نحوه محاسبه درصد رو بفرمائید .ممنونم

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

دوست من 50 % یعنی نصف.پس میتونی در نصف خودش ضرب کنی.
واسه 5 % هم میتونی عدد رو در 5 ضرب کنی و بر 100 تقسیم کنی.عددی که بدست میاد میشه 5 درصد عدد خودتون.حالا اونو به عدد اول اضافه کنید

----------


## saied_genius

> سلام اهل فن خسته نباشید 
> من توی برنامم محاسبه صدور پروانه ساختمانی می خوام این فرمول رو محاسبه کنم 
> val(text1.text) + val(text2.text) * 50%
> یعنی می خوام در 50 درصد ضرب بشه 
> یا اینکه توی یه فرمول دیگه 5 درصد کل مبلغ رو محاسبه کنه یعنی مثلا 5 درصد کل text3.text
> وقتی که از % استفاده می کنم چون جز تعریف متغیرهای وی بی هستش error می گیره لطفا نحوه محاسبه درصد رو بفرمائید .ممنونم


براي خروجي 50% :

text3.Text = ((Val(text1.Text) + Val(text2.Text)) * 50 / 100)


براي خروجي 5% (خروجي نهايي):

text3.Text = ((((Val(text1.Text) + Val(text2.Text)) * 50 / 100) * 5) / 100)


التماس دعا.
موفق باشيد.

----------


## kaberco

> براي خروجي 50% :
> 
> text3.Text = ((Val(text1.Text) + Val(text2.Text)) * 50 / 100)
> 
> 
> براي خروجي 5% (خروجي نهايي):
> 
> text3.Text = ((((Val(text1.Text) + Val(text2.Text)) * 50 / 100) * 5) / 100)
> 
> ...


محاسبه 1 درصد چطوره؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
اول اينكه تاريخ تاپيك رو هم نگاه كنيد
و براي محاسبه 1 درصد به جاي 50 عدد 1 رو بزاريد

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

از تاریخ تاپتیک خیلی گذشته ولی به این شکل هم می تونید حساب کنید

Public Function Darsad(AddDarsad As String, Numberic As Long) As Integer
AddDarsad = Replace(AddDarsad, "%", "")
Darsad = Numberic * AddDarsad / 100
End Function


Private Sub Command1_Click()




Print Darsad("50%", 5000)


End Sub

----------

